# Noctua



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a haf 932 advanced case and I want to know if I can fit noctua NHL-d12 cooler? I checked the sizes of both items but I'm still not sure if it fits cuse this case is huge but I'm not sure about cooler. Most of the reviews say that cooler is also huge.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

At nine inches wide, I would expect any cooler to easily fit in the 932. 

That said, please confirm the model of your chosen cooler. Noctua has a NH-L12 (height 150mm) and a NH-D14 (160mm), but there is no such animal as NHL-D12


----------



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

So that means that even D12 would fit cuse I was thinking about buying it??


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have a motherboard installed in the case? Measure the clearance from the surface of the board out to the side panel. If the board is not installed, measure from the motherboard tray and deduct 15mm or so.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Been trying to find a site where maximum cooler height for the HAF 932 Advanced was stated. Finally found it in this review from 2011 at Overclock3D.net

Max CPU cooler height - 172 mm.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the nh d-14 will fit in that case with ease I have built several. What you actually need to be concerned about is wether the cooler clears the ram on the motherboard. The noctua site has a page about which ram makes the clearance.


----------

